# I've had my Atlas for almost 3 weeks and just noticed...



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

That there is an accent LED lighting where the 2 halves of the dash meet. At first I thought it was light from the outside but upon closer inspection they're LED. 

Now my question is has anyone messed around with the coding to see if you can change the color or intensity of the light like you can with the new Jettas etc?


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

You can’t change the color but you can change intensity in car menu, no coding needed.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Yes. You can change the brightness in the infotainment system. You can also dim the lights in the footwells. 

As for color, I think I saw some early marketing stuff that showed the ability to change colors but I'm guessing the guys in accounting got out their the pencils and stepped in an changed them to white only.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks for the tip, I guess with all the features this thing has the lack of RGB lighting is acceptable lol

I've looked in the infotainment menu and I guess I want looking really hard at the lighting. I'll have to look closer tomorrow


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

foofighter28 said:


> ....I've looked in the infotainment menu and I guess I want looking really hard at the lighting. I'll have to look closer tomorrow


 Or, you could open the OM and read about it.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

I have my Atlas for over 6 months and didnt notice any led interior lights 😀Which model Atlas do you have?


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

*You would think that LEDs would be cheaper*

While high power LED headlights are still expensive, you would think that the cost of lower brightness LEDs would actually be on par with incandescent bulbs for the interior lighting and would be a lot more trouble free. Just one under warranty bulb replacement in a hard to get to spot is going to eat up all your savings as a manufacturer. And it would open up all sorts of dimming and color options for almost free. Just my opinion.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

foofighter28 said:


> That there is an accent LED lighting where the 2 halves of the dash meet. At first I thought it was light from the outside but upon closer inspection they're LED.
> 
> Now my question is has anyone messed around with the coding to see if you can change the color or intensity of the light like you can with the new Jettas etc?


I was able to get 30 colors for the Arteon and almost all of them show properly. Unfortunately the atlas is only "1 color ambient lighting" which means the strips can't change color. The head unit and cockpit will change color though if you code the colors. I used obd eleven. There's an app for quick coding the colors.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sheaffer said:


> I have my Atlas for over 6 months and didnt notice any led interior lights 😀Which model Atlas do you have?


Only SEL premium has the led ambient lighting strips on the front doors and dash. No other trims have it.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

sheaffer said:


> I have my Atlas for over 6 months and didnt notice any led interior lights Which model Atlas do you have?


I have the SEL premium


----------



## Anuska299 (Feb 10, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Only SEL premium has the led ambient lighting strips on the front doors and dash. No other trims have it.



That's surprising, my 2017 Alltrack model S has them, not on the dashboard but doors and of course the foot-wells.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Only SEL premium has the led ambient lighting strips on the front doors and dash. No other trims have it.


Yet another thing I learned today. Didn't know this


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Anuska299 said:


> That's surprising, my 2017 Alltrack model S has them, not on the dashboard but doors and of course the foot-wells.


the Alltrack is Golf based, not a large SUV.


----------

